# Can't Open RAW Files with Current Version of Photoshop and Newer Camera?



## Nifty Fifty (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a newer Canon Rebel T3i (600D). I want to shoot RAW, but my Photoshop is version CS4 and the latest RAW update for CS4 doesn't list my camera. The latest update that does list my camera, is for Adobe Photoshop CS5. I am not sure what my other options are? I know I can upgrade to CS5, but that definitely is not the "cheap" option.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 9, 2012)

Download a free beta CS6

http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/photoshopcs6/


----------



## MTVision (Apr 10, 2012)

Nifty Fifty said:
			
		

> I have a newer Canon Rebel T3i (600D). I want to shoot RAW, but my Photoshop is version CS4 and the latest RAW update for CS4 doesn't list my camera. The latest update that does list my camera, is for Adobe Photoshop CS5. I am not sure what my other options are? I know I can upgrade to CS5, but that definitely is not the "cheap" option.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Download adobes DNG converter. Then convert your raws files to DNG (which is like an open source raw file that adobe created). Now you will be able to shoot/edit raw files. Cs4 will open DNG


----------



## Nifty Fifty (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you both! Exactly what I needed!!


----------



## Dao (Apr 12, 2012)

Or use the DPP software that shipped with the Canon camera.  Highlight the photo you want to edit and then you can choose edit in Photoshop.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 12, 2012)

Now that we are on this topic I ran into a similar issue yesterday. Did a second shot. I use sony. The lead uses nikon and edits with a mac. No big deal. Or at least you would think. Without the sony raw drivers the computer will not recognize the files. So download a converter online, right?

WRONG!

For windows vista and win 7 sony has a nice free piece of software that will do the trick. But for mac you have to buy the mac software Aperture 3, latest version is $79, to be able to converter other types of raw files so the computer will recognize them. This is a first for me. Apple, fail! Windows FTW! 

Seemed pretty crappy to me that you have to buy the expensive program to do this with mac and you can get the stuff for free with windows. 

Plus to make things worse the lead had not even thought about issues like this and starts sending me text message at 10:30 last night accusing me of deleting all the pictures off the disc. Totally questioning my character. Not appreciated. She had not even attempted to look online for a solution. This is a person with a d700 and a mac and they are calling me, a guy with a busted laptop from 06 running xp and a sony a200, asking noob tech questions. Also, not appreciated.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Apr 12, 2012)

I recently started shooting RAW.  I read online some info about this and read about the DNG (digtial negative). The problem i had, was that I had a newer camera, but old version of photoshop, so I just used the software that came with my camera and it converts them from RAW to jpeg.  I am still reading about Tiff files.


----------

